# Couple of small upgrades for the New year



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I like the new Hudz for the 11Speed Shifters, very comfortable









Warranty replacement for cracked bars


----------



## linx3301 (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice, you have the most awesome Look bike in this forum IMO.


----------

